# Raise FSB, lower multiplier, what heats up?



## Yur (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I was wondering what heats up when raising the FSB speed while lowering the multiplier, so that the CPU frequency remains the same, and what would be the advantages?

Thnx in adv.

Yur


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the cpu heats up aswell as the mobo. When you rasie the FSB your making cpu cycles faster thus creating more heat.


----------

